# Gonal F injectables



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi all - hope your all ok & your treatment is going well! I am starting my first round of gonal f in a couple of weeks time and just wondering if anyone else are on these & more importantly I'd love to hear if anyone has got their BFP from them  Best of luck to you all & hoping we all get our deserved BFP's real soon!! xxx


----------



## latortu (May 29, 2010)

Good luck! I conceived my daughter on our second round of injectables and twins (currently pregnant) on our next round!
It can work - but beware the risk of multiples!!
Feel free to ask any questions and I'll help out with answers if I can. 
La tortu x


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Lartortu! Firstly, thank you soo much for replying to my thread about the injections as there is hardly anything about them on here its just about clomid then straight to iui/ivf and our only issue is pcos so I hope we dont need to go down that road! Secondly congratulations on your pregnancy twins how lovely I bet you cant wait are you going to find out the sex? I am glad to be on to something new as I feel like I need something stronger than clomid (it only made me ovulate once) Also on you second time ttc did the NHS put you straight on injections after previously clomid not working for ttc 1 or do they make you go through the whole lot again each time we ttc? I wish you the very best of luck with your pregnancy its lovely to hear some positive results of gonal f. How many scans to you have to have whilst doing the injections as they told me they will be every few days compared to just the once on clomid, also how many follicles did you have when you conceived your first and then your twins? Sorry for all the questions! We are just waiting for AF to arrive and then we start I cant wait! Thanks again! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sasha86 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi 

Im currently on Gonal F injectables, i started them back last year and have had 4 rounds sadly all BFN's then, im currently on my 5th cycle and im in my 2WW. Although the previous cycles didnt result in a pregnancy i still managed to grown either 1 or 2 follies 16mm to 20mm and do the ovidrelle trigger shot which as i have PCOS ive never really ovulated before until starting these (i had 8 cycles of clomid and never had anything then i switched clinics and where i am now they have been fab).
Ive been trying to find a thread for gonal f (struggling) and cant find really any so it would be great if anyone out there whos on gonal f currently or has been could share thare stories/opinions.
Babydust to ALL
steff xxxx


----------



## sasha86 (Sep 15, 2012)

when i first started gonal f i started on 50iu then went up, i now have a scan (they always make sure theres no cyst etc before starting off again) then do 150iu for a week then i have a scan, the another week at 150iu then scan then on the 3rd week i normally have 2 scans. Below is what i did this month.
15th feb period starts (after taking provera)
18th- scan to make sure everything ok to start( next scan booked)
18th-25th 150iu
25th -scan, nothing really there (i normally never get anything till 2nd 3rd week of injecting
25th- 4th 150ui
4th-8th- 150ui
4th-scan, some growing so another scan for same week
8th-scan, 2 eggs seen at 9.8mm and 10.1mm
8th-12th continue on 150ui
12th- scan shows 3 follies measuring 16.1mm, 16mm and 14.8mm, some other all under 10mm, told can do trigger and to time it.
Triggered 13th march @ 5am so O should occur 36-40hrs later.
Currently in 2WW (10DPO) and test date is 28th march.
Fingers crossed this cycle works
Good luck to you, would love to know how your getting on.. steff x
8th-


----------



## kitty3 (Jun 30, 2012)

hi girls
thoughtid say hi, im waiting to start the gonal , just waiting on my tsh levels to get sorted first so hoping will be by end of month  
im starting on 75iu
ive severe pcos so they siad im high risk of ohss 
any major side effects of these injections?


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Kitty3! I wish you all the luck with the injections - they are so easy to administer and I cant explain how much I prefer them to the clomid am currently at the end of my first successful ovulatory cycle and will be testing Wednesday to see if this has been our lucky month! I have had no side effects at all


----------



## MayUK (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Kitty3
I started Gonal F injections for IUI yesterday. After shaking like a leaf the first time, it really doesn't hurt and so far it's not giving me the side effects I had with Clomid either. Fingers crossed this is our treatment, but I'm preparing myself for several tries while they figure out the best routine for me.


----------

